# Blue Skin Problems! Help!



## sandyandy (Dec 25, 2005)

Hello. This is a question specifically for Sandy and Koke's mom. I have a blue chi that I've had many, many problems with regarding his skin. Two skin scrapings have shown nothing. His skin started to get better and his hair started to grow in, but it suddenly got worse--almost overnight. He has hairless patches and they are red and blistered. He has these blisters on his skin. Sometimes they are pussy. Sometimes they are clear fluid filled. 

His skin started to get better while he was eating a raw diet with supplements of fish oil and vitamin E. I was also shampooing him with Mesalab shampoo, which dried out his skin, but seems to work on the blisters as well. It dries them out. 

He does not itch. He seems completely oblivious. Does this sound like Demodex? The vets just did not see any in his scrapings. His skin also smells sometimes. 

It's frustrating going to the vet (different clinics) and not getting anywhere. Please help with suggestions!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

this is about blue alopecia

http://www.upei.ca/~cidd/Diseases/dermatology/colour dilution alopecia.htm

this is about demodex mange

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_demodectic_mange.html

possibly one of those might help till mrs_P comes online


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Do ALL blue chi's get this?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Blue Velvet Elvis said:


> Do ALL blue chi's get this?


not all blue it does happen to a few just keep an eye on your boy if you start to see bald patches take him straight down the vet.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Are there any statistics about what percentage of Blue Chi's get this?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Blue Velvet Elvis said:


> Are there any statistics about what percentage of Blue Chi's get this?


no statistics that I know of but it's more likely is both parents are blue


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

sandyandy said:


> Hello. This is a question specifically for Sandy and Koke's mom. I have a blue chi that I've had many, many problems with regarding his skin. Two skin scrapings have shown nothing. His skin started to get better and his hair started to grow in, but it suddenly got worse--almost overnight. He has hairless patches and they are red and blistered. He has these blisters on his skin. Sometimes they are pussy. Sometimes they are clear fluid filled.
> 
> His skin started to get better while he was eating a raw diet with supplements of fish oil and vitamin E. I was also shampooing him with Mesalab shampoo, which dried out his skin, but seems to work on the blisters as well. It dries them out.
> 
> ...


Sorry your baby is having to go through such problems.
If the entire bald patch is one big blister you need to take him to a vet and if the vet doesn't know what it is get him to refer to you a dermatologist.
If it's a bunch of little bumps it's probably a bacterial infection which antibiotics can clear up, but it might take trying a few different ones untill you find the one that works.
The smell is probably a yeast infection in his skin. You have to get medication for that from your vet along with the antibiotic.
If your scrapings are comming back negative the bald patches could be an alergy. The dermatologist can do tests to narrow down what your baby could be allergic to.

What ever it is, if your not satisfied with what either of the vets have told you, find a dermatologist and get your baby looked at.

The links Nemochi posted are very good, thanks Nemochi for posting them.

Blue Velvet Elvis, not all blues get Color Mutant Alopecia.

Also, I'm curious, why did you ask for me to answer?

I hope you can get your baby some help soon.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

nemochi said:


> Blue Velvet Elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any statistics about what percentage of Blue Chi's get this?
> ...


Yep, or carry the blue gene, they don't have to be blue themselves.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh! forgot to say that Melasab is an antifungal shampoo. Did your vet recommened you use it?


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

So, could this be the cause of Elvis' itchiness?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Blue Velvet Elvis said:


> So, could this be the cause of Elvis' itchiness?


Just itchiness can be caused by many things including dry skin, fleas, allergies and bug bites to mention a few.

If he doesn't have any other symptoms, check for fleas or dry skin. You can get some oatmeal shampoos that work pretty well, just make sure you choose one that is safe for young puppys.

Elvis is a little cutie pie. Don't worry about his hair untill you see some symptoms. Your turning into a real chi mom with all your worrying


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Chi mommy, schipperke mommy, skin kid mommy, it's all the same  

BTW no fleas, no patches of dry skin. We've washed him twice with Johnson's baby shampoo. Still itchy.


----------



## sandyandy (Dec 25, 2005)

Hello. Thanks for the replies. I specifically asked this question to Sandy and Koke's mom because you seem to know so much! I trust your opinions, so I thought you would be a good person to ask. The bumps are definitely several little bumps as opposed to a large blister. They seem to dry up with this shampoo, and yes, my vet recommended it. We are starting to wonder if it is a bacterial infection or an allergy. Back to the vet I guess. It does not seem to be alopecia. Too many little blisters and the smell is not great.

Thanks!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Blue Velvet Elvis said:


> Chi mommy, schipperke mommy, skin kid mommy, it's all the same
> 
> BTW no fleas, no patches of dry skin. We've washed him twice with Johnson's baby shampoo. Still itchy.


I wouldnt worry too much, have you taken him to the vet about it?
If the vet says theres nothing wrong, then you shouldnt worry yourself over something thats not needed.

My Milo scratches too, (alot more then 'average') and i thought he had fleas, i bought a flea comb and checked, and there was nothing.
I asked the vet and he checked, and said he was fine.

He also said that puppies do do this, its nothing to worry about, its just something they do


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

sandyandy said:


> Hello. Thanks for the replies. I specifically asked this question to Sandy and Koke's mom because you seem to know so much! I trust your opinions, so I thought you would be a good person to ask. The bumps are definitely several little bumps as opposed to a large blister. They seem to dry up with this shampoo, and yes, my vet recommended it. We are starting to wonder if it is a bacterial infection or an allergy. Back to the vet I guess. It does not seem to be alopecia. Too many little blisters and the smell is not great.
> 
> Thanks!


Good Luck! I hope you and your vet can get it figured out soon!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I found some info on yeast infections for you if your interested

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/yeast_infection_of_the_skin.html

:wave:


----------



## sandyandy (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks to all of you who responded. His skin definitely seems better now that I've been bathing him with that Melasab shampoo every day and leaving it on for 10 minutes. I hope it will go away. I will let you know!


----------

